
Show HN: SPF[email security protocol] Visualization with D3/Ember - doki_pen
http://dokipen.github.io/sunblock-web/
======
kwntm
I really like how you visualized it. What are you using for that specifically?

~~~
doki_pen
Just plain D3.

[https://github.com/dokipen/sunblock-
web/blob/master/app/comp...](https://github.com/dokipen/sunblock-
web/blob/master/app/components/spf-chart.js)

